# I have seen two of the most significant events regarding humans and the Solar System



## Bretrick (Sep 26, 2022)

On July 21(Australia) 1969 as a 7 year old I watched Neil Armstrong step onto the moon.
The first human to achieve this feat.
This morning, September 27 (Australia) at 7.24am I watched the DART Spacecraft slam into the Asteroid Dimorphos at 14,000 mph.
The mission is to see if the impact has any effect on the trajectory of the asteroid - change it's course.
A momentous achievement, sending a small spacecraft to rendezvous with an asteroid 6,800,000 miles from Earth.
With live feed so all on Earth could watch it.
Now we await the science to tell us if the course of the comet has changed any.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 26, 2022)

Science fiction becomes fact!


----------

